# Where to Sell used Photography Equipment Here?



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Not really used, but I bought these scanlite flashes (photography lighting), turned them on a coupla times then realized I couldn't pull off the lighting effect I wanted. Need to hire an expert instead. They are semi-new.

So anyone knows how to get rid of them (ie. sell them)? Anywhere that buys such equipments?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dubizzle ?


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> dubizzle ?


maybe? looool totally forgot about it.


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Not really used, but I bought these scanlite flashes (photography lighting), turned them on a coupla times then realized I couldn't pull off the lighting effect I wanted. Need to hire an expert instead. They are semi-new.
> 
> So anyone knows how to get rid of them (ie. sell them)? Anywhere that buys such equipments?


You could try dubizzle, but that is so full of spam these days that I find it unusable. 

Gulf Photo Plus has a buy/sell section: Market Place - Gulf Photo Plus

Ebay might be worthwhile if these items are too rare for a small market such as Dubai, and if they are worth enough.

FInally, I am a commercial photographer so you are welcome to contact me regarding your project.


----------

